# What do you do?



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 13, 2022)

Setting here in the house because it's TOO DAMN COLD to do anything in the shop or outside. A day off and I really want to get out there and do something. So my question is to you all....what do you do when it's too cold to be in your shop and you really want to be? Do you look at woodworking stuff on the net, read books, draw up plans for a project you want to start? If it's stuff on the net, post some links to your favorites.


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 13, 2022)

I sit inside and read posts from guys that are going crazy about the weather as I am. LOL
Seriously, I usually get on my Vcarve Pro software and do some programming for new projects on the cnc. That keeps me busy enough
until the wife comes around and starts whining about the cold as well and how she wishes we were back in Destin Fl. for a couple of 
more weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm spoiled, my shop is in the basement so it's never to hot or cold. Now the garage is another story, lol. So if I need to get something done in the garage I'm at the mercy of the weather. So then it's just plan things, work out ideas in my head, and wait for spring when it's not to cold, or break out a fan in the summer when it's too damn hot, I can't deal with the heat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Mar 13, 2022)

Being I’m from Florida, it’s really never too cold for my shop…..although it was 33 this morning. . The answer for me this time of year is scouting for turkey’s. Next Saturday is our opener.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 13, 2022)

Sit and stew... look through the house for unfinished work. There is plenty of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

When there's the possibility of cold I try to have things ready that can be finished inside (cutting boards that need to be oiled, etc.) or I do turnings. I can run the lathe with the door closed so it's not so bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 13, 2022)

To cold? What’s that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> To cold? What’s that?


Below 60

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 13, 2022)

Tony said:


> Below 60


 That’s t-shirt weather!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 13, 2022)

I strap on my guitar and crank my amp. I just sign in to see what you have up for sale or your haul of the day is Eric @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 13, 2022)

Well...
Just talked to my buddy with the mill and the one that laid that walnut down the other day. We're taking a bunch of trees down here at the house weekend after next. Oaks and a couple maples. A few of the oaks are probably 24"+ diameter. Buddies bringing his tractor with the skidder attachment because we have to pull most of them to be safe and make sure they don't go towards the house. Then load em up and haul them to the mill for sawing later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Mar 13, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> To cold? What’s that?


Yamaha guy answer lol springs way to soon this year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 13, 2022)

It was a warm 60 degrees inside my shop yesterday, even with outside temps sitting around 30! I am very fortunate to have an insulated shop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2022)

This is the web stuff I look at....






WoodBarter


A Place for Woodworkers



woodbarter.com






https://m.youtube.com/results?sp=mAEA&search_query=Woodworking




New posts







Recent Posts | EDCForums







www.edcforums.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Dmcoffman (Mar 13, 2022)

Never too cold. During the dog days, I fell/split/stack a couple of trees for the Vogelsang. It also erases my project mistakes and keeps this ol'man active.


----------

